# Delta DL 40 wood lathe



## brunomarcs

I'm a new member here and have purchased a slightly used 16" Delta lathe about a 18 months ago. Ive probably turned 4 hrs a day since then, other than the time spent restoring 4 RAS's and an 8" jointer. The problem I have is this model didn't come with the jackshaft which I purchased from ebay without the motor pulley. Everything else is there except the motor pulley. My hopes are is that someone here has the same lathe and can give me the measurements of said pulley? Looking at the publications it shows a smaller dia pulley than is on the jackshaft? I want to have a machinist fabricate the correct size double sheave pulley and have it ready to go when I change out the DC motor and controller and install a 2 hp motor and vfd? Any help appreciated.


----------



## MrUnix

Do you have the real model number (should be a 46-xxx) or better yet, the pulley part number? If you have the part #, you might be able to find the size in this thread over at OWWM.
If not… try posting over at OWWM as someone there should have the info you need.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If you're going with VFD, why do you need the jack shaft unless you're looking for super slow speed? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## helluvawreck

This will be a very nice lathe when you have finished with it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## brunomarcs

It's actually been a decent lathe like it is but on a large object at a low speed it struggles. The JS would make all the difference in the world if it doesn't introduce vibration. I've searched everywhere for the size of the motor pulley and it appears to be smaller than the JS pulley. I've tried to find someone online to measure there's but to no avail. I would hate to install a vfd and new motor and find I still need the JS?


----------



## brunomarcs

Believe it or not I posted the lathe on OWWM when I first bought it along with the 5 large Henry Taylor and sorby tools. They were free as was a 14" faceplate. If I hadn't gotten those nice knives I would probably still be using my old cheap carbon tools. I've since bought many more though. I also bought a talon and a stronghold for yes 50 bucks, 25ea. Bob Vaughn would be the guy to tell me how to size the pulley. I'll post it on there later.


----------



## wormil

Why go to the expense of a VFD + conversion when you can simply put a more powerful DC motor on it?


----------



## brunomarcs

If I kept the old controller it's lowest speed is 300, I want slower than that. If I had the JS in it and changed the belt I would be at 150 rpms. I have another vfd on a band saw, it's nice. I would like to have one on every machine.


----------



## kevinlw

Are you still looking for information on this lathe….... We have one we've owned since new…..... Delta made a kit to replace the motor controller etc. and we purchased this several years later and installed the items ….... we think we have the all parts from our removal…...Found your post because we are considering selling our lathe …..we have several other lathe's (we in addition to the regular lathe purchased and additional bed and stand and extended our lathe out to 8'+ we also bought the 36" duplicator made by Delta)

Let us know about the parts and we will see what we can find…...

kw


----------



## brunomarcs

Can you get me the measurments of the motor pulley, if you have acess to the jack shaft model? To the other guys question about getting a stronger DC motor, I would pay a lot of money for that and it still wouldn't compare with a 3 phase motor and vfd.


----------



## Turningnut

Did you ever find the motor pulley or at least figure out the proper diameters? I am in the same boat with my DL 40.


----------



## brunomarcs

No. I've learned to use the lathe without installing the jack shaft. I still want the correct motor pulley and will have to pay a machinist to build me one, still don't know the proper size though. They had two people with these lathes I've emailed and not one person would go to the trouble of giving me the correct measurements after saying they would, I go out of my way to help people.


----------



## Wildwood

If adding VFD, can you move motor mounts & motor and buy a pulley belt to fit?


----------



## brunomarcs

I'll have to get a 3 phase motor 2 hp and a vfd, I'll build a controller and do it right when the time comes. The setup I'm using now works so good I'm not in any hurry. Once the D.C. Controller goes out then it'll be time! This motor is a 3450 rpm which I find strange, it has What I call a small pulley. When I install a 3 phase unit I would like to shorten the distance by moving the motor closer to the spindle. really I would like to re-invent the wheel and have the same kind of flat belts used on a modern lathe.


----------



## Turningnut

Good morning. Did you ever find the motor pulley? I have the same problem with my DL 40. I purchased the JS but do not have the motor pulley. If you have figured that out please pass the info along!


----------



## brunomarcs

I never did find the correct size. I've asked several people to measure theirs to no reply. I myself on the other hand bend over backwards to help anybody and go out of my way if needed. The thing to do is wait and get a vfd and a different motor and we won't need the Js which will introduce a vibration anyhow.


----------



## Turningnut

That is the plan eventually but since I have the JS I will likely use it. Going from the parts diagram from delta I think the sizes can be guessed reasonably close. Hopefully I can find a 2 sheave pulley close to what is needed without having one fabricated.

One other issue is the outboard spindle nut. Smooth with 2 holes in the face. I have yet to get that off but have an idea to make a wrench from a socket. Have you taken yours apart yet?


----------



## brunomarcs

I tried that guessing which size sheave also to no avail. When I bought my Jackshaft it came as a kit complete with wrench stickers belts bolts and booklet, I used the wrench on the shoulder nut but I had already replaced the bearings, I believe I used vise grips on it, without damaging it. I installed new motor bearings also.


----------



## Turningnut

I don't suppose that you could take a picture of the wrench? My lathe was missing the cover on the outboard end. The same seller sold that to me as well. It only took one time of using the knock out bar to figure out why those were probably left off.


----------



## brunomarcs

I'll get you some photos. Do you have the publication reprint from OWWM? If not I highly recommend getting it. I also have a thread over there on this lathe when I had first bought it, it was practically new!


----------



## Turningnut

Thank you! I did get a reprint from OWWM. Knowing the JS diameters I was trying to scale the motor pulley from the parts view in the manual. I have probably read your posts on that site. Good stuff!


----------



## brunomarcs

Your right on that cover, it stays in a drawer.


----------



## brunomarcs

Also I suggest you run a brace from the floor or wall at the headstock. I did this and it is solid. I've learned to turn 16" chunks of timber out of balance using the brace.


----------



## brunomarcs

I didn't drill into my lathe for this brace I used an existing hole.


----------



## Turningnut

That would be the wrench I need! I appreciate the pictures and the tip on the brace. Although the lathe is heavy, it does rock quite a bit when the wood is out of balance.

Does the wrench have a part number? Either I find it or make one from an old socket.

Tonight is skills night at our local turning club. I'm looking forward to an evening of turning.

That is a nice jigsaw by the way. I am currently restoring that same saw.


----------

